# Is it too late for a Holiday Wine?



## LoneStarLori (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm pretty new to this but have several empty primaries right now and that makes me anxious. 
Is there a nice holiday themed (not Pineapple) wine that would be ready by christmas if I start today? I'm thinking only a gallon. That should get my daughters and I through Christmas dinner.


----------



## Tess (Aug 26, 2013)

Have you tried the Dragons Blood yet. You would have to cut the recipe back to a gallon. Its red!! Its good and you can tweak it to your taste. 
We were just going over this in anther thread. I wouldn't try anything unless is one of the early drinking kits. Those are also 6 gal. I mean you can try make anything you want just not sure it willl be at it best in 3 months. Jack Keller site has a lot of recipes for 1 gallon recipes but not sure about the time limit. Here is the Dragons Blood if your interested. Im not sure what the ingredients will be for only one gallon. Its a long thread you might actually find it in there somewhere. You can add cranberry juice 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f2/dragon-blood-triple-berry-skeeter-pee-33076/


----------



## LoneStarLori (Aug 26, 2013)

I had read the Dragon blood thread the other day. (Well most of it) . I think it's a real possibility using cranberries. Maybe using juice and as well as dried cranberries. 
I have scoured Jacks site too and he is real big on waiting at least a year on most of his recipes. 
Leaning toward the dragon blood with a few mods. 

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 26, 2013)

You could also get a 6 gallon (I know you want only one) 6 week kit. These are pretty good and will be ready in plenty of time for Christmas. Plus it will give you extra bottles to give away as gifts.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 26, 2013)

Almost any white wine would be ready by the Holidays. Especially Sauv Blanc, Pinot Gris, and Riesling. Not enough time to do any Red any real justice IMHO.


----------



## cimbaliw (Aug 26, 2013)

A couple of thoughts
1. Cranberry SP/DB sounds awesome
2. I think the party wines like island mist wrap up pretty quick.
3. You could always label them as do not drink before **/**/**
4. You have an excuse to get yourself an early Christmas gift... a six gallon carboy.

Bill C.


----------



## Tess (Aug 26, 2013)

I have to agree with everyone but its your decision. You can do the one gallon of dragons blood absolutely with the cranberries but, Id invest in a 6 gal carboy and have it for gifts and age some if you want. They have quite a few kits that include cranberry that would work or the DB would be good also

Think of all them pretty little personalized Christmas labels


----------



## LoneStarLori (Aug 26, 2013)

Your'e right, that is a great excuse to get another 6 gal. 

I currently have a 3 gal black currant from a Vinters Reserve can still bubbling, a 5 gl muscadine from my back yard stabilized and will back sweeten this evening , and 6 gal WE Mezza Luna white which I am tweaking using *Joeswine* raisin addition. it's almost dry. That will probably be the 'real' Christmas wine. 
I have that one posted on his almond (aka experimental) thread. 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f61/almond-wine-9155/index21.html my post starts at #203

Although i've only been at this about 2 months, I have already discovered that no matter what I have brewing, it is not easy to just sit back and wait to see how it comes out. I just keep making more like it's going to come out of the oven like a cake.

Regarding the Dragons blood, is it real foo foo fruity? Like a Rose? Or can it be made more serious?


----------



## Tess (Aug 26, 2013)

I dont think your going to get anything serious in 3 months. Its fruity but you can adjust the sugar so it not so sweet



LoneStarLori said:


> Your'e right, that is a great excuse to get another 6 gal.
> 
> I currently have a 3 gal black currant from a Vinters Reserve can still bubbling, a 5 gl muscadine from my back yard stabilized and will back sweeten this evening , and 6 gal WE Mezza Luna white which I am tweaking using *Joeswine* raisin addition. it's almost dry. That will probably be the 'real' Christmas wine.
> I have that one posted on his almond (aka experimental) thread.
> ...



I dont know why you wouldnt be able to use them. Slap a Christmas Label on them and your good. its a Christmas wine. Personally I think they would all work anyway. The Vinters Reserve you might want to age more but crack a bottle open just before Christmas and decide


----------



## LoneStarLori (Aug 26, 2013)

Tess said:


> I dont know why you wouldnt be able to use them. Slap a Christmas Label on them and your good. its a Christmas wine. Personally I think they would all work anyway. The Vinters Reserve you might want to age more but crack a bottle open just before Christmas and decide



you bet I will. Whether they are drinkers or not. EVERYone gets a bottle.
I'm also going to do the DB with cranberry and probably a little orange zest. 
Great advice all!


----------



## Tess (Aug 26, 2013)

LoneStarLori said:


> you bet I will. Whether they are drinkers or not. EVERYone gets a bottle.
> I'm also going to do the DB with cranberry and probably a little orange zest.
> Great advice all!



Now that sounds really good. Keep us posted. I wanna know how it works out!!


----------



## Julie (Aug 26, 2013)

Lori,

Take out a gallon of the muscadine you have aging, put it in a gallon jug, add a 1/2 stick of cinnamon and one clove, leave it in for 6 weeks.

When I think of a Christmas wine I think it should be more heavier than what you would get with Dragon's Blood, this is good as a summer drink but I'm not seeing it as a winter drink. I think more on a red wine and like ibglowin has said you don't have enough time to make a red for Christmas. Muscadine has that slight spice finish so adding these spices will compliment it and give a very nice Christmas atmosphere. One of the things we do at Christmas time and it is becoming a tradition is drinking a mulled wine. My husband and I visit with his and my families during the afternoon of Christmas Eve, we are home by 7:00 pm and we make a mulled wine out of my Zinfindal and sit down and watch A Christmas Story. It has become one of the favorite things for us to drink and this year my son and his finance will be here to join us. He hasn't been home for Christmas for almost 5 years.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Aug 26, 2013)

Julie said:


> Lori,
> 
> Take out a gallon of the muscadine you have aging, put it in a gallon jug, add a 1/2 stick of cinnamon and one clove, leave it in for 6 weeks.
> 
> When I think of a Christmas wine I think it should be more heavier than what you would get with Dragon's Blood, this is good as a summer drink but I'm not seeing it as a winter drink. I think more on a red wine and like ibglowin has said you don't have enough time to make a red for Christmas. Muscadine has that slight spice finish so adding these spices will compliment it and give a very nice Christmas atmosphere. One of the things we do at Christmas time and it is becoming a tradition is drinking a mulled wine. My husband and I visit with his and my families during the afternoon of Christmas Eve, we are home by 7:00 pm and we make a mulled wine out of my Zinfindal and sit down and watch A Christmas Story. It has become one of the favorite things for us to drink and this year my son and his finance will be here to join us. He hasn't been home for Christmas for almost 5 years.



funny you say add a clove. I was thinking of doing that to the cranberry DB but thought y'all might think I'm nuts. Cinnamon and clove are Christmas in my mind. I think taking out some of the Muscadine is a great idea. Although that might leave me a little shy of a full carboy. After I add the grape extract and additional sugar of needed, I should have almost a gallon. Just enough to play with. If not, there is marbles. 
Our Christmas tradition is almost like yours, except its Christmas Story and wine while cooking Christmas dinner with my girls on Christmas day. Great minds, huh? 
Your Christmas is going to be extra special this year so you might want to make extra Zin.


----------



## Tess (Aug 26, 2013)

Listen to Julie she know what she talking about!!


----------



## joeswine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Holiday wine*

 Lori, here's what I would do if I didn't have extracts and didn't have a plan already set in place. I would pick up a pomegranate zinfandel kit *island mist *I will process the kit out ,that would then give me the fruit I need in the medium to work with, also the appropriate color for the season ,to that I would add some orange zest and 1/2 stick of cinnamon both would be inserted after the wine is completed but not before chems and fining agent are used then wait two weeks taste and decide or wait a little longer or bottle.,got it !

 Now you not only have the fruit forward taste of the holiday you'll be adding some orange and some cinnamon stick(1/2 only) which gives it the flare of a holiday wine in short order .......... now me
. I always have some plum wine on the side so ,When the holidays roll around I have the plum -the orange and cinnamon. as directed above. . Always in Extract form and ready to use. .And these are quick turnaround kits.................. sounds good?


----------



## Tess (Aug 26, 2013)

I love it when the big dogs come out in the evening!! Its a great forum Lori!! Lots of good help here!!


----------



## DaveL (Aug 26, 2013)

I have some apple pie that I plan on bottling in time for Thanksgiving. I started it in Feb. But it was drinkable at 3-4 months. But out of this world next year.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow! so many ideas! I think I'll do them all. I have nothing but time on my hands (usually). 
I'll get the the pomegranate kit so I HAVE to buy a new carboy.
And... I will make the tweak on the Muscadine. I am so exited! 
Thanks big dogs!


----------



## LoneStarLori (Aug 26, 2013)

DaveL said:


> I have some apple pie that I plan on bottling in time for Thanksgiving. I started it in Feb. But it was drinkable at 3-4 months. But out of this world next year.


I'd like to see that recipe. Do you have a link?


----------



## Sammyk (Aug 26, 2013)

One of our holiday wines is 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0064F36U6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

It is a mist type kit and ready in several weeks but we are aging until the holidays and it is tasting really good now so will be better by then.

Also have Apple Pie aging for the holidays too. Will be more than ready by then.

Brother will be here again as he makes the drive from MI to his winter home in FL. He is a big wine drinker and will take a couple of cases of assorted wine with him.


----------



## Tess (Aug 26, 2013)

LoneStarLori said:


> Wow! so many ideas! I think I'll do them all. I have nothing but time on my hands (usually).
> I'll get the the pomegranate kit so I HAVE to buy a new carboy.
> And... I will make the tweak on the Muscadine. I am so exited!
> Thanks big dogs!



 so appreciative. Your a good women!! Im excited for you!!


----------



## DaveL (Aug 28, 2013)

LoneStarLori said:


> I'd like to see that recipe. Do you have a link?



No link but I will try and share it. It was only my second or third bath from scratch and was a work in progress as it went along. I would cut back on the total spices a bit. 


Date began(day 1)	2/16/2013 
time 2:00 PM 
ingredients 
16 cans %100 apple juice concentrate from Wal Mart 
water to 6.25 gallons 
stir well 
Sg	1.5 
added 4 lbs Brown Sugar, 2.5 lbs white sugar 
Sg 1.82 
added 1 TS Pectic Enzyme 
Added 6 Campden Tablets 
Temp was 55 
raised to 
Day 2 
Time 

comments	after advice from wine talk I decided to add 9.5lbs apples cored and diced into 1.5 inch pieces. Medium french oak 
(Granny smith, braeburn, fuji) 1/3 ea 
5 tsp of yeasty nutrient and 2 of energizer 
1 tsp of tartaric acid to lower expected PH level. I currently have no method of measuring acid or ph 
2 lbs of Raisins 
changed yeast to cotes du blanc added 1and 1/4 package. 
2 cinnammon sticks, 1 tsp ground clove 
Temp must	65f 
Day 4 
Time	7:00 PM liz pushed down and checked hydrometer 

Day 5	7pm liz pushed down 
comments said beginning to smell of cheap wine 
Day 7 
time	6:30 PM 
temp 
comment	Fermentation well under way, nice aroma, SG down to 1.070 
pushed down. 
Day 8 
time	9am 
temp	75 
comment	lots of fizz 
time pm	8:00 PM more fizz sg down to 1.04 
Day 9 
time	12:30 PM 
must temp	75 
air temp	68 
comment	Fermintation is gong real strong as shown by the SG dropping 
removed 1 gallon to make room for more fruit. Set aside for future caping off and sweetening 
sweetness is receeding alcohol commimg forward acidity receeding as well. Fruityness is there. I cant yet Identify the raisins or oak. 

added 4.5 lbs same mix of apples and 1/4 lb raisins in bag. 
Added cap and vapor lock for first time. 
Day 14 
Time 2;45 pm 
temp 
air temp 68 
comments	Very dry, some Apple flavor remains more should come forward with time. Racked to Carbow added 1/4 tsp Kmeta, 1 Tsp K sorbate 
Added 1 Ggallon back to carboy and still need to top off. 
Day 15 
time	11am 
temp 
air temp 68 
TA	.6-.7 
comments	Racke dfrom carboy to bucket and back, floating jetsam? Biter taste. Will degas and top off tomorrow 

Day 21 
time	7pm 
temp 
air temp 
TA 
comments	some jetsam on top. Starting to clear 
Day 22 
time 12 noon	Degassed	no noticeable bubbles. at first after 5 -8 hits it started to realease 

Day 23 
time	4pm 
Bench test should need 4 cups sugar and 1 cup apple pie spice. 
Start with half these measures when the time comes 

day 30	racked to primary, 
Added syrup of 3 cups sugar, 2 cups h2o, 2 TBs ofApple pie spice 
mixed and racked back to carboy. 
May have been a little early but needed to top up a bit and wanted to move to closet for long term aging 
tasted before and after syrup. Fruit SLOWLY coming forward. 
probably will need mor syrup before bottleing 
could not get spices to dissolve, hope they will be absorbed over time 
broke another hydrometer, could not test SG 
Day 38	Tated after 1 week in closet, Fruit coming forward nicely. I cant wait for 6 months in aging. 
Average temp in clost 59 
This may taste too good to apple jack 

closet temp is varying as the season changes 
26-Apr 
8:00 PM Tasted, Cinnamon and clove is very forward apple is there in background. Nice body and color. 

May 18th	Racked, added 1/4 tsp K-Meta, 

Tasted, clove taste forward, apple in background. Color clear yellow. 
30-Jun 
Tasted spice still forward 
August 10th	Tasted 1 wine thief in a glass. Spices receded nicely. I could bottle this now but will probably rack and kmeta for 2 more months. Then bottle mid Oct. 
Still a tad Hot. Perhap topping with a straight apple juice would be best. 
8/11/2013	Racked , tasted 1/2 cup. From middle of carboy. Spice back but appple kinda weak. 
Addded Kmeta 
SG Tests TA
day 
1	1.082 
2	1.09 
4	1.09 
5	1.09 
7	1.07 
8	1.05	9am 
1.04	8pm 
9	1.02	12:30 PM 1 gallon	
14	0.992 0.992	
15 .6-.7


----------



## jamesngalveston (Aug 28, 2013)

dang davel...that is too much nfo..for my head to process.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Aug 28, 2013)

i know i am getting in here a little late, i have a recipe for a cranberry port...I have not used it, but the maker says its excellent.. he has a bog about 19 miles north of milwaukee, wis.makes it every year.
will share if you want it.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Aug 28, 2013)

Dave I really commend your note taking. I have yet to start doing that. The recipe looks really good and I think it would be possible for next year. IT might be too late for this year. 
I think the apple pie spice is where you went a little haywire. When making an actual apple pie, usually not more than 1-2 teaspoons it used. It also contains cinnamon, nutmeg and clove among a few other spices that you added in addition to the pie spice. That is probably where the strong spices are coming from. I may omit that and just go with a little more of the individual spices.

James; hold off on the cranberry port. I think I'm going to try that chocolate one everyone is raving about.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Aug 28, 2013)

no matter what you make, its yours, you made it, and you can be proud of it....good luck in what ever you make, and you know. help is always here when you need it...


----------



## DaveL (Aug 28, 2013)

I started taking notes with my first batch. It really helps the learning curve, especially when coupled with this site. I use Excel, I guess I could have just attached the file now that I think about it.
I could be more orderly with them but it works for me. I have another sheet someone on here shared but I can't get it to upload. 
Called "winemakers log"


----------



## LoneStarLori (Aug 28, 2013)

That's what I need. An Excel file. Most of the ones I've seen are a pdf for printing and filling out. I don't think I remember how to write by hand.
I'm going to try and find yours. thanks!


----------

